# Bosch GPO 14 CE - new rotary just launched,



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

This new rotary from Bosch looks like an interesting bit of kit. Especially as their blue pro tools come with a three year warranty. Price seems to be about the £180 mark (minus VAT), £215 (inc VAT) after a quick net search...

http://www.bosch-professional.com:80/gb/en/ocs/tools/169094/25798/polisher/gpo-14-ce/










From their web site...

Advantages: GPO 14 CE Professional


The handy tool for highly polished results
Good handling due to ergonomic handle with softgrip
Compact tool with only 2.5 kg - for comfortable working
Powerful 1400-watt motor with soft start for low-fatigue polishing of large surfaces
6-stage speed preselection for working on a wide variety of materials
Plastic-covered gear housing with improved insulation provides an additional grip position on the gear housing
Specially developed air inlets ensure optimum motor cooling for a long lifetime
D-handle for easy grip adjustment in different work positions
Triple-control safety switch for controlled switching-on of the machine
Cut-out carbon brushes for a high level of motor protection

Technical data: GPO 14 CE Professional


Rated power input	1.400 W
No-load speed	750 - 3.000 rpm
Power output	800 W
Grinding spindle thread	M 14 
Rubber sanding plate, diameter	180 mm
Wire cup brush, diameter	100 mm
Cup wheel, diameter	180 mm
Polishing sponge, diameter	160 mm
Surface brush, diameter	175 mm
Weight	2,5 kg

Functions: GPO 14 CE Professional


Electronic
Constant Electronic
Direct cooling
Soft start
Locking system
Overload protection


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

yetizone said:


> Price seems to be about the £180 mark after a quick net search...


Nice bit of kit, but I can only find it at that price excluding VAT.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Car Key said:


> Nice bit of kit, but I can only find it at that price excluding VAT.


You are right - my mistake - post amended :thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

If it's anything like the GPO 12E then it'll be great. I've had the 12E for about 5 years now and it's been a lot better than the Makita which I ended up ebaying.


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Id be willing to bet Bosch will have hit the nail on the head with this one. I will keep my eye out for one.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That does look like a nice piece of kit, thanks for the post.

Bosch do make great products.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Agreed with the comments about Bosch equipment. Most of my tools are from the Bosch pro range and have lasted years, not had any problems to date. If I did not have my Chicago, I'd certainly be looking at this machine as its only a fraction heavier than my current rotary. Pricey though.


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

The "blue" series of Bosch tools is the professional line and their products are very trustworthy!!


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

stefstef said:


> The "blue" series of Bosch tools is the professional line and their products are very trustworthy!!


have you tried the bosch rotary?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I've got the older model and it's been great for the past 5 years. 3 year warranty too.

After I get my pressure washer replaced, I think I'll pick one of these up and sell the GPO12E to my brother in law who is eyeing it up.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

Should be a good product although recently I have found Bosch products to be lacking in reliability and build quality.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

The pro models?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Found the same too Allan.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

SteveyG said:


> The pro models?


Yeah I only use the pro models I'm a joiner/carpenter. So far my 18v lithium ion cordless drill is on it's 3rd motor in 2years. I also have one of their 110v circular saws which has broken down at least 2 times since new. Not great when you use them to earn a living as they take at least 1-2 weeks for repair. Now I'm in the process of changing all my power tools to festool which is expensive but I know they will outlast pretty much everything also their repair service is second to none with a 48hr turnaround on repairs:thumb:

I think the problem with Bosch at the moment is that they are making more and more of their tools in china and since then the quality has suffered


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Really? Just looked at all of mine and they all say made in Switzerland, even the GSB 18 VE-2-Li which is only a month or two old.

I ditched my Festool cordless drill for the Bosch because the gearbox broke three times and they wouldn't repair it anymore. The Festool extractor also had the motor burn out, and still sounds like something isn't quite right. Maybe I'm unlucky?  The Bosch GCM-12SD has been great though and still going strong since 2006 :thumb: I want the new one though with that nice linkage mechanism instead of the tubular rails.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

I think with power tools sometimes it's down to luck how reliable they are and sometimes the most expensive isn't always the best. No doubt that Bosch make some great tools. But from personal experience I have found them to be unreliable unlike my festool power tools which some I have had longer than the Bosch equivalent.

The Bosch mitre saws are really good and very accurate. I have been looking at the festool kapex for my next saw but it's crazy expensive


----------



## dcampbell42 (May 4, 2011)

in fairness anyone spending around the £200 mark for a rotary may aswell just get the 3M


----------



## GrEyHoUnD (Oct 9, 2010)

Im in the powertool sales business and i can safetly say that Bosch Professional are fantastic plus i have a link on my work computer (i'll try and get it tomorrow) where it list every single spare part without the need for a spares disc so easy peasy for spares. 

Great machines, great warrenty and great aftersales service from them :thumb:


----------



## Mgs Detail (Jul 12, 2010)

Loving the photo at the bottom of the page with bloke polishing as he is dragging the lead across the wing.

http://www.bosch-professional.com/gb/en/ocs/tools/169094/25798/polisher/gpo-14-ce/


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

It "looks" very light weight for a rotary.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

GrEyHoUnD said:


> Im in the powertool sales business and i can safetly say that Bosch Professional are fantastic plus i have a link on my work computer (i'll try and get it tomorrow) where it list every single spare part without the need for a spares disc so easy peasy for spares.
> 
> Great machines, great warrenty and great aftersales service from them :thumb:


As a user I would say the warranty is better than some but could be improved but I have to say the aftersales is not so good especially when claiming the warranty. Just my opinion though


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Anyone tried this yet?


----------



## Niki (Dec 6, 2011)

Anyone try this machine yet m8s? 

The difference between UK & Bulgaria for the same machine is 100 pounds :wall::lol: what a stupid businessman we have here in Bulgaria


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm thinking to buy one as it comes with 3 years warranty as festool but is any good how it compare to other polishers on market is same price range ??


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Auto Pledge review with Google translation.

No translation: http://www.autopflegeforum.eu/forum/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=15636

A little noisy, otherwise on the money :buffer:


----------

